# Beef-flavoured milk, anyone?



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2020)

Apparently, this was a thing


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 29, 2020)

My first thought was  but then I thought about the many dishes that are beef in cream sauces and it doesn’t seem quite so bad. Still, I’m not sure if I’d drink it!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 29, 2020)

I suspect that it's not kosher


----------



## Sharron1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I suspect that it's not kosher


In a religious or actual sense?


----------



## Eddy Edson (Jan 29, 2020)

Sharron1 said:


> In a religious or actual sense?



I'm trying to remember the passage in Deuteronomy where they talk about flavoured-milk beverages but I'm pretty sure it says you're not allowed to add meat. Or if not, it should.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2020)

Apparently they were all promoting it at one time!


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 29, 2020)

Eddy Edson said:


> I'm trying to remember the passage in Deuteronomy where they talk about flavoured-milk beverages but I'm pretty sure it says you're not allowed to add meat. Or if not, it should.


You can’t cook something in its mother’s milk. That’s what gives rise to all of the milk and meat prohibitions and it’s why my parents have two sets of cutlery, crockery etc. 
I should add that their religiosity is a relatively new phenomenon and that I remind them of the little tub of Parmesan dust that used to sit on the table in order for the contents to be sprinkled liberally on spag bol when I was a child. And that mum’s lasagna certainly had cheese in it. And that dad used to love a full English.


----------



## ColinUK (Jan 29, 2020)

Sharron1 said:


> In a religious or actual sense?


Either!


----------



## Contused (Jan 29, 2020)

Northerner said:


> Apparently, this was a thing<snip>


Occasionally drank it at school, sixty-odd years ago.


----------



## Jodee (Jan 29, 2020)

ewwww no thanks,  I tried goats milk once ewww it was like drinking lamb chops.

But a hot cup of vegemite with just hot water is good when its cold out or feeling unwell, (or bovril)  never with milk in it no no no.
although an irish coffee with cream floating on top is pretty good in cold weather


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 29, 2020)

Why not, bovril is staple  at football matches on cold days, definately would try it with milk.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2020)

Actually, thinking about it, I haven't had an actual glass of milk - oxo or bovril-contaminated or otherwise - since I was diagnosed  Too big and fast an impact on my levels. Same goes for fruit juice


----------



## Ljc (Jan 29, 2020)

i can’t stand the stuff, I don’t even have gravy on my meals.

Now a nice tomato ketchup sarnie yummmm, not had that for many years though.


----------



## Sharron1 (Jan 29, 2020)

Ok not quite the same as a beef drink with milk. Has anyone tried marmite with peanut butter? I like marmite and I like peanut butter. But NEVER together


----------



## Ljc (Jan 29, 2020)

Sharron1 said:


> Ok not quite the same as a beef drink with milk. Has anyone tried marmite with peanut butter? I like marmite and I like peanut butter. But NEVER together


No, I don’t like marmite but I love peanut butter


----------



## chaoticcar (Jan 29, 2020)

I occasionally have a low carb cracker with butter marmite and peanut butter 
   Carol


----------



## Northerner (Jan 29, 2020)

I'm a peanut butter and banana sarnie person, or, if I can be bothered, toast spread with jam, sliced banana, topped with grated cheese and melted under the grill. Pop another slice of toast on the top et voilà! Yum


----------



## Ljc (Jan 29, 2020)

Northerner said:


> I'm a peanut butter and banana sarnie person, or, if I can be bothered, toast spread with jam, sliced banana, topped with grated cheese and melted under the grill. Pop another slice of toast on the top et voilà! Yum


Drool.


----------



## nonethewiser (Jan 30, 2020)

Sharron1 said:


> Ok not quite the same as a beef drink with milk. Has anyone tried marmite with peanut butter? I like marmite and I like peanut butter. But NEVER together



Love both but never the Twain shall meet.

Toast bread on one side then thickly coat over side with marmite, thick covering of strong cheese on top then sprinkle with vinegar & black pepper, back under grill till slightly burnt, absolute bliss.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Jan 31, 2020)

Beefy milk..? Bleurgh!!


----------



## mikeyB (Feb 2, 2020)

I often drink a mug of hot Bovril to warm me up after a chilly drive on the mobility scooter, a habit picked up watching football in the late fifties and early sixties. I often include a glass of milk in a hypo correction, because my mum always did. Mixing the two together sounds nauseating, and visually disconcerting - a light brown milky product should be chocolate flavoured. The visual effect is quite potent, in our ideas of disgust.


----------

